# Loud Lifters!



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

i try to look and respond everday. sometimes i just dont have the time


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

okay, i have an '05 SE-R Spec-V, tell me that i'm being played a fool here. my car is making this incredibly loud, embarassing and annoying ticking sound on start-up after the car sits for a while. i'm guessing that maybe one of the lifters has deflated or something. anyway, i changed my oil over to synthetic (mobil 1 5w-30) and it still makes the noise. it's been doing it approx. the past 5 months and it is getting on my last nerve. i took it to the dealership and asked service and they tell me that it is a normal sound. :wtf: i'm sorry but, i feel obligated to call "bullshit!" on that one. i have never owned a car out of the 9 that i have had click like this on start-up. well, one was a rotary so 8 cars then. it just does not make any sense to me. so i asked them to start-up another spec-v and they wouldn't do it. "WHAT!?!?!?" so they couldn't even prove that other ones did it. anyway, i'm pissed. and i'm sure that the only reason they say my car is okay is because i'm still under warranty. now right when my warranty runs out they will tell me that it needs to be fixed promptly b4 my car breaks or some crock of shit :balls: . anyway, ADVICE!!! what should i do? it's not supposed to sound like this right? thanks guys, and girls if there are any.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the QR25 doesn't have lifters, it's a bucket over shim valvetrain design. the "clicking" is most likely your injectors. it's pretty common for nissans.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah, the injectors make a slight ticking noise, so I guess it depends on what your deffinition of loud is. I think its gay that they wouldnt start a spec up for you to see if they both make the same noise. Go talk to a sales rep, tell him you wanna look a spec That way you can see if they sound the same. Or you could just take it to another dealer all together.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

Does anyone have a hood that rattles? Sometimes I will just be sitting at an idle and my hood will make this bad rattle. Its also really bad over rumble strips. I think my hood latch is loose.


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

chimmike said:


> the QR25 doesn't have lifters, it's a bucket over shim valvetrain design. the "clicking" is most likely your injectors. it's pretty common for nissans.


 All engines have lifters. Even the QR25. The bucket you speak of is the lifter. On this particular car, it should have hydraulic lifters as most new cars now do. They can be noisy, but on a new car it's very uncommon. 
Fuel injectors can be quite noisy as well, though it doesn't sound as though you're speaking of injector tick. With the hood open you can hear injectors, but you shouldn't with it closed.
Unless the QR25 comes with synthetic oil from the factory, you should drain it out. Not all engines are designed to run with synthetic motor oils. You should avoid changing types of oils like this.
Finally, I would take it back to the dealer or maybe another dealer if you have to, and insist to hear another SER run and compare. Unless you have seriously overrevved your engine, it should not tick from the lifters. Since it's still under warranty insist on replacement lifters. If you're not happy with the dealerships response, contact Nissan NA. :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ghost_ryder35 said:


> its sad that injectors are such a common problem on nissans. I read about it often .



injectors are never a problem on nissans, I don't know what you're talking about. Injector tick is normal.


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

Psch91 said:


> My ticking is pretty loud. You can stand like 2-3 feet from the engine with the hood open and hear the ticking. It got slightly worse with the cams. Sometimes im at a stop light and im like "are those noises me?" and it is
> 
> I love the loud motor though, screams power


If you have installed aftermarket cams, did youupgrade to higher lift valve springs?


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

chimmike said:


> the QR25 doesn't have lifters, it's a bucket over shim valvetrain design. the "clicking" is most likely your injectors. it's pretty common for nissans.


its sad that injectors are such a common problem on nissans. I read about it often .


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

My ticking is pretty loud. You can stand like 2-3 feet from the engine with the hood open and hear the ticking. It got slightly worse with the cams. Sometimes im at a stop light and im like "are those noises me?" and it is  

I love the loud motor though, screams power


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

yeah i went to another dealership and they said that they think it's my intake sucking in air. mind you this was a sales rep not a tech. but he says that it is my engine sucking in air and becasue i have a Nismo CAI that it amplifies the "sucking" sound. i said, What!?!? it only makes the sound if the car has sat for atleast an hour! why wouldn't it make that sound everytime i start it up then? so he replys with the stupidest thing that i have ever heard! his own words. "when your car sits for a while ALL of the air emptys out of the intake. so when you start it up after it has been sitting for a while, it has to "suck" extra hard to pull air into the intake since there is no air present." (now i'm lookin at this guy like a dog that just heard a dog whistle, twistin my head side to side and shit) haha i thought it was a good laugh. anyway, that's that. hmm?


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

nope not a hood rattle. although i have had cars that do make that sound. haha , it's embarassing!!!


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

blakshukvw said:


> All engines have lifters. Even the QR25. The bucket you speak of is the lifter. On this particular car, it should have hydraulic lifters as most new cars now do. They can be noisy, but on a new car it's very uncommon.
> Fuel injectors can be quite noisy as well, though it doesn't sound as though you're speaking of injector tick. With the hood open you can hear injectors, but you shouldn't with it closed.
> Unless the QR25 comes with synthetic oil from the factory, you should drain it out. Not all engines are designed to run with synthetic motor oils. You should avoid changing types of oils like this.
> Finally, I would take it back to the dealer or maybe another dealer if you have to, and insist to hear another SER run and compare. Unless you have seriously overrevved your engine, it should not tick from the lifters. Since it's still under warranty insist on replacement lifters. If you're not happy with the dealerships response, contact Nissan NA. :thumbup:


i can't hear my injectors with hood closed like you said. but, when i spoke to dealership they actually recommended that i switch over to full synthetic so i did. Mobil 1 5w-30. it still makes the noise though. then they said maybe you should use an additive. so i changed it and used the same syntetic oil plus the Lucas oil stabilizer. yes it was for the synthetic as well. i think i am going to have to take this to Nissan NA. i have been to three dealerships and they tell me lifters are a noise that all nissans make. so i asked them if they had like a "service bulletin" or somethin. but, for some reason they "just cant seem to find it". know what i mean? this is BS that any dealership treat customers like this. but, what can you do! no one wants to do work for free right? then again, i am paying for an extended warranty. hmm?


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

*I WISH!! lol*



blakshukvw said:


> If you have installed aftermarket cams, did youupgrade to higher lift valve springs?



I wish i had the money to get the Nismo Cams!!! even though they are only about 700 or so. i also have to pay Nissan to install them if i want to keep my100k warranty.


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

05ser said:


> yeah i went to another dealership and they said that they think it's my intake sucking in air. mind you this was a sales rep not a tech. but he says that it is my engine sucking in air and becasue i have a Nismo CAI that it amplifies the "sucking" sound. i said, What!?!? it only makes the sound if the car has sat for atleast an hour! why wouldn't it make that sound everytime i start it up then? so he replys with the stupidest thing that i have ever heard! his own words. "when your car sits for a while ALL of the air emptys out of the intake. so when you start it up after it has been sitting for a while, it has to "suck" extra hard to pull air into the intake since there is no air present." (now i'm lookin at this guy like a dog that just heard a dog whistle, twistin my head side to side and shit) haha i thought it was a good laugh. anyway, that's that. hmm?


Did you punch him sqaw in mouf. That's the biggest load of shit I've ever heard, and I've heard a lot. Next time you go to the dealership and go directly to the service manager. If you get no satisfaction from him, go straight to the HDIC of the whole dealership. Then after that Nissan NA. My dealership gave me the run around on the paint problem my cars wheels were having after 10k. I sat the SOB down and said " you're gonna replace my wheels or I'm gonna drive this car up your ass." They did it. This is after my sunroof rattled a little and the tech told me during a short test drive "well sir it's not a Maxima." I wish I would have kicked him out of my car right then and there and made him walk back. Try explaining that to your boss. :wtf:


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

05ser said:


> i can't hear my injectors with hood closed like you said. but, when i spoke to dealership they actually recommended that i switch over to full synthetic so i did. Mobil 1 5w-30. it still makes the noise though. then they said maybe you should use an additive. so i changed it and used the same syntetic oil plus the Lucas oil stabilizer. yes it was for the synthetic as well. i think i am going to have to take this to Nissan NA. i have been to three dealerships and they tell me lifters are a noise that all nissans make. so i asked them if they had like a "service bulletin" or somethin. but, for some reason they "just cant seem to find it". know what i mean? this is BS that any dealership treat customers like this. but, what can you do! no one wants to do work for free right? then again, i am paying for an extended warranty. hmm?


 I have Alldata at work. I'll check for a TSB tomorrow on this. They said all Nissans make this noise, that bullshit. Mine doesn't. Make sure you get what you paid for. You just bought and expensive car and warranty form them. Remind them that you could have bought a VW or Mazda, and that you will never do business with them ever again. I also told my dealership that after all the BS thet put me through. If you have an extende warranty, you can take your car anywhere you want for service work and,or upgrades. You could bring it to BHR and we would do it for you. We work with all sorts of warranty companies.


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

Don't you people ever look at this website? There is more movement at a geriatrics home than on this website sometimes.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

blakshukvw said:


> I have Alldata at work. I'll check for a TSB tomorrow on this. They said all Nissans make this noise, that bullshit. Mine doesn't. Make sure you get what you paid for. You just bought and expensive car and warranty form them. Remind them that you could have bought a VW or Mazda, and that you will never do business with them ever again. I also told my dealership that after all the BS thet put me through. If you have an extende warranty, you can take your car anywhere you want for service work and,or upgrades. You could bring it to BHR and we would do it for you. We work with all sorts of warranty companies.



what is BHR? and.......uhh? where is it? i'm in southern Cali


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

We are in K.C. so not a very good option. BHR is a Bosch authorized service center. We maintain and modify Porsche, Audi, VW, and BMW, but since I've got a SE, we could work on your car as well. Have you gotten anywhere with Nissan on the problem?


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

blakshukvw said:


> We are in K.C. so not a very good option. BHR is a Bosch authorized service center. We maintain and modify Porsche, Audi, VW, and BMW, but since I've got a SE, we could work on your car as well. Have you gotten anywhere with Nissan on the problem?




haha!!! no, i haven't gone to anymore dealerships since. i'm almost getting to the point to say Fuh Kit! and go and buy an '06. since i really like the Sapphire Blue. i have a blackout right now. i like the aluminum color to. hmm? i dunno, i was thinkin about takin it in as a trade but, i know i have already lost a few thousand on it. i use it to go to work which is about 90 miles one way. my '05 nearly has 50k miles already. so it's up there! haha thanks for all the help guys. Hey have you heard anything on the TSB? thanks


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

No sorry about the TSB, I keep forgetting.:loser: I'll check Monday, count on it.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

blakshukvw said:


> No sorry about the TSB, I keep forgetting.:loser: I'll check Monday, count on it.



okay cool, thank you. i really appreciate it. i was at the dealership and i was about to buy a new spec v but, they didn't have the sapphire blue like i wanted. i dunno what to do!!!! my friend is trying to get me to buy a Corolla XRS!!! but,.................... i want a car with more torque! lol then again the cupholders are a little more suitable! lol and the gas mileage is quite a bit better. i dunno, i feel like i should be smacked for even thinking about it. haha can someone virtually bitch slap me with a smiley or something to get me thinkin straight again?!?!!?


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

Why would you buy another Sentra after the problems you've had?:wtf: The Toyota is a bad option as well. Ever thought about a GTi. The new GTi has 200 Turbocharged HP and is twice car as our Nissans. Plus many upgrades are available. Software adds up to 50HP and 60 LBft of torque. Just my opinion.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I also have the ticking sound. Only when its cold out, if you don't let the engine warm up to operating temperature. When you first drive off when the engine is cold it will tick like the lifters are ticking not getting oil or something. Its not the injectors doing this, because it goes away when the engine is warm. I use Mobil 1 also. 

Chris 92 and 03 SE-R


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

blakshukvw said:


> Why would you buy another Sentra after the problems you've had?:wtf: The Toyota is a bad option as well. Ever thought about a GTi. The new GTi has 200 Turbocharged HP and is twice car as our Nissans. Plus many upgrades are available. Software adds up to 50HP and 60 LBft of torque. Just my opinion.


well, i figured that maybe the person that owned the car b4 me abused it or something. i dunno. i heard a lot about the GTI's but, i'm not to fancy on hatches. i dunno. it's an awesome car dont get me wrong. great style it's just i dont like hatches, like the jetta GLI would be more me but, shit i dont know! lol i think i'm just gonna keep my car but, i'm taking it to dealer and i'm going to get in the service managers face and say look! this shit is not normal as you say it is. and you will fix it..............blahblahblah...........and get it fixed if not then i will have to take it to Nissan NA. i just dont want to have to lose 2g's on a car that i just bought only 7 months ago so i can get into something new.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

sunnysentra said:


> I also have the ticking sound. Only when its cold out, if you don't let the engine warm up to operating temperature. When you first drive off when the engine is cold it will tick like the lifters are ticking not getting oil or something. Its not the injectors doing this, because it goes away when the engine is warm. I use Mobil 1 also.
> 
> Chris 92 and 03 SE-R



Is Nissan giving you shit for this too? i just cant believe how much of a run around they are giving me, it's absolutely jaw dropping the bullshit that comes out of their mouths!!! :jawdrop:


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

No TSB's on the 05 SEr 2.5 regarding this lifter problem. Sorry. I know you may take a loss but the new GLi is pretty awesome. Hell, even the MKIV Jetta GLi is a bad ass. I don't know, I just like those cars. Wish I could afford one.:cheers:


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

blakshukvw said:


> No TSB's on the 05 SEr 2.5 regarding this lifter problem. Sorry. I know you may take a loss but the new GLi is pretty awesome. Hell, even the MKIV Jetta GLi is a bad ass. I don't know, I just like those cars. Wish I could afford one.:cheers:



i dunno, right now i'm looking at the car that i have always wanted anyway. it's a '95 RX-7 R2 Black. it's a sexy beast. i had an '87 but, it died and i put a new engine and then drove it for a while and sold it. i still have an '87 and '86 rx-7 but neither run. i'm trying to get rid of them but, where i live it is hard. i like the MKIV GLi more then the MKV. just my opinion though. it saddens me that i even had to experience this with Nissan though. as far as i'm concerned i wont be buying anymore nissan product nor will my family or friends just from what they have seen from my exxperience.


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

I'll never buy another Nissan again either after my experience at my dealer. Pretty sad they treat people like they do after spending so much money with them. The RX-7 sounds cool. The two that you have for sale, are they 1st or 2nd gen cars? I may be lookin for a new SCCA ITE car.:woowoo:


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

blakshukvw said:


> I'll never buy another Nissan again either after my experience at my dealer. Pretty sad they treat people like they do after spending so much money with them. The RX-7 sounds cool. The two that you have for sale, are they 1st or 2nd gen cars? I may be lookin for a new SCCA ITE car.:woowoo:



they are 2nd gens, both are non-turbo, but, the '87 i have the turbo hood, mirrors, spoiler, and i also have the GXL body kit, which surrounds the car. the '86 is just a basic. but it has the electronic adjust. suspension. so out of the two a nice car can be built. they both have good interior but the '86 has that (what i think) nasty red interior. the '87 which is the one i drove the most has black and grey interior. i have the seats from a '91 and steering wheel from a '91. hmm? if you have any questions feel free to ask me.


----------



## Wiseco (Jun 3, 2003)

05ser, I Have the same problem with my 03 Spec-V.

After making a lubrification system treatment, it doesn't correct the ticking noise. And mine is making it even when the engine is hot but sometime like your's do, at the startup. I'd ever took the valve cover off for checking spacement between lifters and cams and they were in the tolerrance, .013-.016 inch with a hot motor.

As the QR25 desn't have lifter (I meen not hydraulic lifter) it couldn't be a discharged lifter problem so as I'm pissed off too, tomorow night I take cams off and checked what the hell is making this noise. I'M TIRED OF IT!:balls: 

Also, I remark the noise goes when the car climb a hill but came back as soon as the motor is offloaded or in compression. So I think it could have something to do with a valve. But as it's an alum block, every sound of the motor can be heard everywhere in this pieces of junk. I've isolate the sound so I think it's the 4th valve, the one on the driver side.

I'll keep you inform of my work. I'll also try to take pictures.


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

Are you sure the QR25 has solid lifters? Most manufacturers got away from them along time ago because they require constant maintenance. If so then they will need to be adjusted often. If they are not, they will tick. I just san't imagine Nissan using solid lifters anymore. I'm gonna look into this on ALLDATA.


----------



## Wiseco (Jun 3, 2003)

Ok, I've made a cold and a hot clearances checkup;

in thousandths ;

Cold_________________________Intake
___________________10-11___11-11__11-11____11-11
timing chain side_______1_______2______3________4
___________________12-13___14-16__13-15 ____13-13
______________________________Exhaust

Hot____________________________Intake
___________________10-11____11-11____12-12____12-13
_____________________1________2________3________4
___________________13-16____16-*18*____14-*17*____16-16

So as you'll see, I need to replace 2 or more lifters as they are offspecs. Before removing cams, I'll retorque all bolts and I'll do a second checkup, just to be sure I'm paranoyak theheh! I will get back with results.

As I got hand in the hood, I will check those screws in the intake to locktite'm up.


----------



## Wiseco (Jun 3, 2003)

Ok, I've check everything, and I need only 2 lifters. After talking with my dealer, the specs clearance for the 2003 qr25de are not the same as the 2002. 0.015-0.018" for a hot exhaust cam.


----------



## Wiseco (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey guyz... wanna see something funny?








Some below missing pieces have been made by my screw driver but as you can see, the cat have started to melt. Now!... Do I open the motor to check piston and cylinders to see if everything is fine or...????? I can't return it to the dealer since I'm in Canada and my car is a wreck/repair USA car... unless, I think... Anyone would have an idea to what I do now???


----------



## ASxa86 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a 98 sentra GLE 1.6L engine. And I have the same problems. I bought it with 74k miles and (don't remember now) could have sworn that the engine was not making this noise upon purchasing it. But after a crankshaft seal had to be repaired did I begin to notice this noise. But I've been told by a mechanic friend of mine that the noise is normal, so i've just learned to live with it.


----------

